# Problem getting Motherboard to Start



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Building my first computer, and just installed everything, and when I turn the computer, on, the lights and fans come on for a quick second, and then everything shuts right back down. The Power and Reset lights on the motherboard do stay on until I cut the power (Switch on the PSU). Not sure what's going on.

Asus P6X58D Premium Motherboard
Intel Core i7 920
Corsair CMG6GX3M3A1600C7 Dominator GT 6 GB 3 x 2 GB PC3-12800 1600MHz 240-Pin DDR3
ATI Radeon 5870 Video Card
Thermaltake W0133RU PSU
Thermaltake Armor+ VH6000BWS Case


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You tried your memory in different slots? If that doesnt work, unplug everything except the cpu and memory, use the onboard video and no drives at all to see if you can get to a post screen. Sounds like something is shorted out.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Also make sure you have both the 24 pin & 4 0r 8 pin ps points connected


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Building my first computer, and just installed everything, and when I turn the computer, on, the lights and fans come on for a quick second, and then everything shuts right back down. The Power and Reset lights on the motherboard do stay on until I cut the power (Switch on the PSU). Not sure what's going on.
> 
> Asus P6X58D Premium Motherboard
> Intel Core i7 920
> ...


Heads up here... you are dealing with the best motherboard manufacturer, but they are the most fussy about memory. The memory you chose is NOT on the approved memory list for this board.

That doesn't automatically mean it doesn't work, sometimes it will, but it is a good place to look for your problem. For the DDR3/1600 you chose, these are the approved Crucial chips:

*CORSAIR*
TR3X3G1600C8D
DDR3 1600
3GB(3 x 1GB)
SS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package
8-8-8-24(1600-8-8-8-24)
1.65
●
●
*CORSAIR*
TR3X3G1600C8DVer2.1(XMP)
DDR3 1600
3GB(3 x 1GB)
SS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package
8-8-8-24(1601-8-8-8-24)
1.65
●
●
*CORSAIRCORSAIR*
TR3X3G1600C9Ver1.1(XMP)BoxP/N:TW3X4G1600C9DHXNV(CM3X2G1600C9DHXNV)Ver4.1
DDR3 1600DDR3 1600
3GB(3 x 1GB)4GB(2 x 2GB)
SSDS
N/AN/A
Heat-Sink PackageHeat-Sink Package
9-9-9-24(1601-9-9-9-24)(1333-9-9--9-24)
1.651.80
●●
●●
●
*CORSAIR*
CMD4GX3M2A1600C8(XMP)
DDR3 1600
4GB(2 x 2GB)
DS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package
8-8-8-24(1333-9-9-9-24)
1.65
●
●
●
TR3X6G1600C8D
DDR3 1600
6GB(3 x 2GB)
DS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package
8-8-8-24(1600-8-8-8-24)
1.65
●
●
●
*CORSAIR*
TR3X6G1600C8DVer2.1(XMP)
DDR3 1600
6GB(3 x 2GB)
DS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package
8-8-8-24(1601-8-8-8-24)
1.65
●
●
●
*CORSAIR*
*CORSAIR*
TR3X6G1600C9Ver2.1(XMP)
DDR3 1600
6GB(3 x 2GB)
DS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

naijai said:


> Also make sure you have both the 24 pin & 4 0r 8 pin ps points connected


The 4 pin connector naijai is referring to is right behind the keyboard/mouse connectors. The photo I see shows 8 pins with 4 holes covered up.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Silly question, but did you put those gold spacers between the motherboard and the case before you screwed it in? The first time I built a computer, it cost me $110 to figure out that simple mistake...wont' ever do that again.

My computer would do the exact same thing you're describing...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not gold, but bronze standoffs.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I downloaded the approved list of RAM, and it's on there. They're installed where the manual says to install them (Says to install them there when only installing 3 Dimms), but I did try them in the other slots as well.
No on board video, so can't try that. However, while I did get the power connector near the processor, I took MikeW's advice, and discovered the extra connector next to that one. It was covered, and the manual doesn't mention anything about it. I've have to shut down this computer and then try it. I only have the one PSU, so I'm sharing it between the computers right now (Only intend on running the new one IF I ever get it going).


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Uninstall all ram. Turn on system, if it beeps then the board is OK. Improper Ram installed. Also check to see if Video Adpter has external power inputs.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

There should be another connector coming from the power supply that has 4 pins on it. This is the one that should be connected near the keyboard/mouse inputs.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Got the 8 pin connected. Continued to do the same thing. I then also took out each stick of RAM, and reinserted them. I also tried just one stick of RAM, and swapped them all out to see if it was a bad stick. That didn't make any difference.
The video card does have 2 power connectors one it, which I did have connected. I don't know why, though I'd try just one, and when I did that, it stayed on and continuously beeped, but I didn't get any display. I looked in the manual, and it says a continuous beep means it didn't detect a keyboard. I made SURE the keyboard was connected, but thought 'Screw it" and broke out my PS/2 converter. Connected that, and also connected the other power cable back to the video card. That time, it actually started up and it went into a menu thing for the motherboard, but it still wouldn't detect a keyboard. And since I don't have an OS installed, or anything in the DVD drive, it eventually shut itself off. When I went to turn it back on, it went back to how it was before (Turning on for just a second, then turning off again).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds to me like you have one (or more) of the spacers touching a trace and grounding out the motherboard, instead of centered on their pads. Hope it's not fatal - usually is. . .


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Sounds to me like you have one (or more) of the spacers touching a trace and grounding out the motherboard, instead of centered on their pads. Hope it's not fatal - usually is. . .


I mentioned this 7 posts above this...

Kevin - take out the motherboard and reseat the entire thing. Making sure that you have the spacers (the bronze gold looking things) inserted in the right spot and for safe measure but those little red washers on the screws between it and the motherboard... when I did this to a board I was fine, and you might as well...just check dude.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> I mentioned this 7 posts above this...
> 
> Kevin - take out the motherboard and reseat the entire thing. Making sure that you have the spacers (the bronze gold looking things) inserted in the right spot and for safe measure but those little red washers on the screws between it and the motherboard... when I did this to a board I was fine, and you might as well...just check dude.


That did it! Thanks!!!!

Thermaltake Armor+ VH6000BWS Case
Thermaltake W0133RU 1200 Watt Power Supply
P6X58D Premium Motherboard
Intel Core i7 920 2.66 Ghz Processor
Corsair CMG6GX3M3A1600C7 Dominator GT 6 GB (3 x 2 GB) PC3-12800 1600MHz RAM240-Pin DDR3 RAM
ATI Radeon 5870 Video Card
Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Sound Card
2 1.5 TB 7200 RPM SATA 3Gbps Hard Drives
2 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA 3Gbps Hard Drives
Intel Gb PCI-Express Network Card
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Glad to hear. Happy computing! It's nice when you utilize as many resources as you can and accomplish a task on your own.


----------

